# Отзывы о "Юпитере" Катуркина



## DimaAkko (16 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые музыканты,напишите здесь свой отзыв о "Юпитере" Катуркина (Аккордеон,баян неимеет значения)


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2013)

а кто такой этот Катуркин?мастер что ли?...да и вообще Юпитер изготавливает только фабрика Юпитер в Москве,а все остальное к Юпитеру уже ни какого отношения ни имеет.


----------



## Jupiter (17 Фев 2013)

zet10 писал:


> а кто такой этот Катуркин?


Действительно.а причём здесь Юпитер?


----------



## DimaAkko (17 Фев 2013)

*zet10*,
Да,это мастер!
Мне просто интересно,написанно что детали из Швеции,Германии и т.д. и т.п 
www.rubayan.ru


----------



## ze_go (17 Фев 2013)

это фабрика п/у Е.Гусарова


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Фев 2013)

Катуркин Александр Петрович – *педагог-исследователь* 
Птать... Это ж придумать же такое...


----------



## DimaAkko (18 Фев 2013)

Ребят,не кто не покупал у него инструмент?
А кстати,а Гусаров ни делает аккордеон 45x120? 
Если есть у кого кинте сбда его почту!


----------



## ze_go (18 Фев 2013)

DimaAkko писал:


> Ребят,не кто не покупал у него инструмент?А кстати,а Гусаров ни делает аккордеон 45x120? Если есть у кого кинте сбда его почту!


отчего ж так много ошибок в тексте-то?
[email protected]


----------



## DimaAkko (19 Фев 2013)

С телефона!


----------



## DimaAkko (20 Фев 2013)

А вот такой производит Гусаров 
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=56190c7979&vie
w=att&th=13cf5d2dbebbe3ec&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P855aH3pns
i7mpiGApzHyiu&sadet=1361348385193&sads=VQgF_B8pcCWFb6wRLzteRnJkEmc&sadssc=1


----------



## ze_go (20 Фев 2013)

DimaAkko писал:


> А вот такой производит Гусаров https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=56190c7979&vie
> w=att&th=13cf5d2dbebbe3ec&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P855aH3pns
> i7mpiGApzHyiu&sadet=1361348385193&sads=VQgF_B8pcCWFb6wRLzteRnJkEmc&sadssc=1


простите великодушно, но попытайтесь сами выудить какую-нибудь информацию их выложенной Вами ссылки...
p.s. замените телефон :biggrin


----------



## DimaAkko (27 Фев 2013)

Админы закройте эту тему!


----------



## диапазон64 (2 Ноя 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,
*** "Катуркин Александр Петрович – педагог-исследователь" 
Птать... Это ж придумать же такое... ***

Я еще не такое встречал. Однажды, читая прессу, наткнулся на статью об "астронавте-аквалангисте". Так и не врубился по сей день. Странностей в жизни хватает...


----------



## Jupiter (2 Ноя 2013)

диапазон64 писал:


> об "астронавте-аквалангисте".


Это ещё можно,хоть и с трудом, но куда то пристроить,типа."с аквалангом на другой планете", но "педагог-исследователь" ? Это можно судить только по мере выкуренной "марьиивановны" или съеденного щербета с гашишем(если верить А.Дюма).Это исследования глюков, а причём здесь педагогика? 
Вообщем, видно Гусарову не очень хорошо,что запчасти вдруг из Швеции(самая дорогая страна по рабсиле) а не из Северной Кореи.Фамилия продавца в переводе со старославянского ,"тюркский палач". Можно было бы и повеселей что то придумать. 

DimaAkko писал:


> Админы закройте эту тему!


ВАМ СЮДА- Гусаров лично примет заказ и ответит на все вопросы...
Только вот заказы(их исполнение) он каждые полшода передвигает то на 3 месяца,то потом на месяц..Хотя обещает сделать в течении 3 х-6 месяцев. www.bayanjupiter.com (при слове Юпитер рука дрогнула и чувство обиды за эту планету возникло..)


----------

